# Can i keep crabs caught at Oyster Landing in Murrells Inlet?



## Chris Proctor (Jul 28, 2013)

Taking tomorrow off to go play at the beach and ive heard from a few people to try Oyster Landing near HB State park for crabbing (some sort of shell recycling spot). If im not mistaken its a part of the park itself so does anyone know if its catch and release only? Is the fishing normally any good there? Thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I dunno. It should be posted or in the regs if so. If it is try the veterans pier on down a little ways.


----------



## Chris Proctor (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks,I think ive been to that one if it has a little kids playground at the beginning of the walkway, had good luck there but wanted to try someplace different


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No, veterans pier is at Capt Dicks marina.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are talking about the place i think you are, it is before you get to the state park coming from Murrells Inlet. . You dont have to pay to access it. There is a dirt road before you get to the park entrance heading south. You follow it through the woods until you get to a beach type area. You pass the oyster shell pit before you get there. People even launch boats there. A lot of people fish and I don't remember any signs saying you can't crab or keep crab. I have seen people seining and they were keeping shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

You can keep the crabs if they are 5 inches point to point.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

all ya need is a licence & legal size
As far as good spot for fishing no, crabs ok


----------

